# how to stop kittens going to the toilet indoors?



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

Alfie and Evie are now 6 months old, and they have been using a litter tray for most of this time. 

How can I get them to go to the toilet outdoors? Ive tried putting the litter try ouside, and some litter on the ground next to it, then removing the tray and leaving just the litter on the ground, but i always come down in the morning to find they've been to the toilet inside of the house...

how can i stop them doing this?!

Ive tried using a citru's smelling floor cleaner in the area where they go, and taking them outside after they've eaten. They have a cat flap which they use, I just don't know what Else to do!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would give them back their tray. They are obviously not ready yet to make the transition. If you try to make them do it faster than they are ready to, then you could set up a problem. They have to feel completely safe in an area to want to expose themselves by going to the loo there. They won't "go" outside until they feel confident in that environment.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Some cats just take longer to get it that others, I agree with Saiks, as to not remove the indoor tray just yet.

Try starting off slower, move their indoor tray so it it next to the backdoor (assuming this is the door they will come in and out of) and let them get used to using it there to start with.

When that is going okay, move it to just outside the back door, and see how they do on that. Gradually move it closer and closer to the flower beds (or other suitable cat toilet) until it is in the flower beds.

Another thing you can do simulatneously is mix a small amount of soil from the garden into their normal litter, maybe just a handfull to start with. You can slowly build that up too, so they get used to the other textures to poo on.

You will have to be patient, and (assuming you are bringing them in at night) you should re-place the tray as normal back to its night time spot when they come in each evening.

Once you have cracked them using the litter tray outdoors, then you can start tipping bits of the tray into the flower bed, one thing I have found in the past helps with this, is if you take them too the loo, so they know you are there while they want to go, it seems to help on the confidence side of things.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with Helz method. We started off with the tray by the door - mind family don't step in it! Then moved it outside. It was under a bush - to stop the litter getting wet when it rained - but still easy to get to. After that it was easy. cats got the message. just the occasional accident in a plant pot but I managed to stop that by putting some large stones on top of the soil


----------

